# I Love Sharkbite Fittings!!!!!!!



## IPLUMB

:thumbup:CANT YOU TELL. USUALLY TAKES UNDER 1 HOUR TO REPLACE A 50 GAL TALL IN A GARAGE. BEFORE SHARKBITE. LOVE THEM FOR QUICK CAPPING ALSO ON LOOP LEAKS.


----------



## Airgap




----------



## Protech

:laughing:. Aw heck, here we go again



airgap said:


> View attachment 2552


----------



## Phat Cat

Tell me he didn't just post that. 

The homeowner will love you too! When his water heater busts next time, he can do it himself. Faster isn't always better. . .


----------



## user823

I don't like sharkbites! They scare me!


----------



## Associated Plum

When I get a chance I will post a picture of one a ******* put on a tub spout.

Have you ever tried to unscrew a tub spout and what it was screwed to kept spinning.

Not only did they do that on this job they succeded tempoarily (3 months after the house sold) to install oiled bronze Delta 1400 series trim and handle onto a Moen and a Delta 600 series tub and shower faucet


----------



## Airgap

Associated Plum said:


> When I get a chance I will post a picture of one a ******* put on a tub spout.
> 
> Have you ever tried to unscrew a tub spout and what it was screwed to kept spinning.:laughing:
> 
> Not only did they do that on this job they succeded tempoarily (3 months after the house sold) to install oiled bronze Delta 1400 series trim and handle onto a Moen and a Delta 600 series tub and shower faucet


 :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

*Think the grandfather of the sharkbites were Chinese finger traps.*


----------



## IPLUMB

Sorry My Fault,
Let Me Clarify Dont Want To Scare Anymore Of You. I Love How Convinient They Are, I Do Not Rough In Brand New Homes With Them. The Heater That I Installed Them In Was 15 Feet In The Air On A Concrete Slab (only Elavated ). The Garage Was 25 Feet To The Celing.i Did Not Want My Helper Under Me Holding The Tank When I Was Soldering. No I Dont Use Mapp. The Job Was Already Challenging And Was Able To Get A Little Slack So It Made My Day Alot Easier. Also The Water Heater Was Enclosed In A Wooden Plywood Box Witch Obviously Needed Removal Before The Installation Thereof. 


I Dont Like Or Support The Handymen Who Use Them, However They Do Have A Place In My Van For The Emergency Situations. Like Capping A Line With Water In It

Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier. Wish They Were Only Sold To Plumbers And Not Everybody Else.


----------



## user823

IPLUMB said:


> Sorry My Fault,
> Let Me Clarify Dont Want To Scare Anymore Of You. I Love How Convinient They Are, I Do Not Rough In Brand New Homes With Them. The Heater That I Installed Them In Was 15 Feet In The Air On A Concrete Slab (only Elavated ). The Garage Was 25 Feet To The Celing.i Did Not Want My Helper Under Me Holding The Tank When I Was Soldering. No I Dont Use Mapp. The Job Was Already Challenging And Was Able To Get A Little Slack So It Made My Day Alot Easier. Also The Water Heater Was Enclosed In A Wooden Plywood Box Witch Obviously Needed Removal Before The Installation Thereof.
> 
> 
> I Dont Like Or Support The Handymen Who Use Them, However They Do Have A Place In My Van For The Emergency Situations. Like Capping A Line With Water In It
> 
> Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier. Wish They Were Only Sold To Plumbers And Not Everybody Else.



I also started carrying a couple of sharkbite couplings and will use in only in an extreme emergency when nothing else works at that moment. Such as under a mobile home when it 50 below zero!:laughing:
I will NEVER use one for installing a water heater.:no:


----------



## ILPlumber

OK, I must ask. Why would your helper be under the tank holding it while you were soldering?


----------



## TheMaster

I carry a few sharkbites also. I dont have a big problem with them for a repair on an old system. Its just stupid to use them unless they are needed becuase they are so expensive. I usually use them to transition from cpvc to whatever pipe I'm installing and thats it or somthing that must be done really quick...like the quickest thing possible type situation. Temp caps also.


----------



## TheMaster

ILPlumber said:


> OK, I must ask. Why would your helper be under the tank holding it while you were soldering?


 Thats obvious.....the hose was too short on his torch. Thats one thing I dont have a problem with...my hose is always long enough:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

OH! The propane or acetylene tank. I see. I use 25' hoses on my air/acetylene rigs.

I was trying to figure WTF you were talking about. I thought you were referring to the water tank.

TM - The hose comment is gey.


----------



## TheMaster

ILPlumber said:


> OH! The propane or acetylene tank. I see. I use 25' hoses on my air/acetylene rigs.
> 
> I was trying to figure WTF you were talking about. I thought you were referring to the water tank.
> 
> TM - The hose comment is gey.


 Hey I use a 25' rig also.....so my hose is always long enough....whats the big deal?:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015

(quote); Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier. 


This is the only line that scares me. I don't want easy and I don't want fast. I want difficult and I want to bust my ass. I want things to be so damn difficult to figure out or so damn miserable to do that no one but a licensed plumber would even consider giving it a try. I want faucets welded to the deck and toilet tanks fused to the bowel. I want 10,000 volts to shoot out of the piping if an unlicensed person so much as breaths on it. 

I am insane, aren't I


----------



## LEAD INGOT

i keep 2 each 1/2" thru1" caps for emergency capping. and they never stay at the project. only temp.


----------



## TheMaster

nhmaster3015 said:


> (quote); Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier.
> 
> 
> This is the only line that scares me. I don't want easy and I don't want fast. I want difficult and I want to bust my ass. I want things to be so damn difficult to figure out or so damn miserable to do that no one but a licensed plumber would even consider giving it a try. I want faucets welded to the deck and toilet tanks fused to the bowel. I want 10,000 volts to shoot out of the piping if an unlicensed person so much as breaths on it.
> 
> I am insane, aren't I


 My father would always solder everything he possibly could. His reason was he wanted to make it harder for the jackleggs. Thats old school right there,thats how the old guys would think about it. Also some of the old plumbers would not teach anything to anybody...even the apprentices somtimes.They didn't want anybody to know anything but them for job security. Times must have been tough.


----------



## service guy

Welcome to the information age! It is not the same world it was 30 or forty years ago, that is for sure. Information is passed everywhere and "trade secrets" are mostly a thing of the past.

Just the other day I changed a couple of flappers for a guy. That is all he wanted done, he wanted no other repairs or replacement, just the rotten, old flapper in one tank, and the screw-on style tank ball in the other.
_(I told him about the new high-efficiency toilets that are available and inexpensive. He wants to keep the 5 gallon clunker from the 50s)_
Is changing a flapper and old-style tank ball difficult to do? Does it require special skills? NO!!! He could have EASILY looked up how to do this on the internet, or ask a buddy at home depot, but he didn't WANT to! He wanted me to waste time driving to his house to do a 10 minute job, just for the pure CONVENIENCE of it!!!:thumbup: It works for me, I made some decent money on it.
So plumbing isn't strong because of "secrets" and "hiding knowledge from DIYers" or difficult, old technologies...NO! *Plumbing is only a convenience for most people. 24 hour service, clean workmanship, quality parts and labor with serious guarantees, that is the only way to survive in this new age. Give people convenience and the money will follow.
*


----------



## service guy

BTW, I don't like sharkbite fittings as a permanent repair. I have used them though in a pinch here and there, especially for trailer cpvc waterline repairs and such. Not that I'm proud of it or anything. I try to avoid them for the most part.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Yeah why would your helper hold your tank? Do I what i did and get a 40 foot hose for your tank. but after 11 years and numerous leaks I think it's about 20 feet long now.


----------



## ESPinc

nhmaster3015 said:


> (quote); Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier.
> 
> 
> This is the only line that scares me. I don't want easy and I don't want fast. I want difficult and I want to bust my ass. I want things to be so damn difficult to figure out or so damn miserable to do that no one but a licensed plumber would even consider giving it a try. I want faucets welded to the deck and toilet tanks fused to the bowel. I want 10,000 volts to shoot out of the piping if an unlicensed person so much as breaths on it.
> 
> I am insane, aren't I


You are on a roll this week, keep on going!! 

I would like to see cast iron, lead and oakum joints for all waste systems,and Copper for all water. It would bring back the true plumber. In Florida they made this a "right to work" state back in 1994. That is the day this trade went to hell!!! Now we have alot of what I call "I can glue, therefore I am a plumber" types here. 

Guess we need to get back on topic, sorry for the rant.


----------



## TheMaster

ESPinc said:


> You are on a roll this week, keep on going!!
> 
> I would like to see cast iron, lead and oakum joints for all waste systems,and Copper for all water. It would bring back the true plumber. In Florida they made this a "right to work" state back in 1994. That is the day this trade went to hell!!! Now we have alot of what I call "I can glue, therefore I am a plumber" types here.
> 
> Guess we need to get back on topic, sorry for the rant.


 These guys have no clue what a right to work state is....I went round and round about this. Thats why they dont hunt for jackleggs...they avoid the issue if at all possible. Nothing is really ever done to them here. Most are already on probation for somthing else....hell atleast they are working is the attitude around here. People are robbing and killing each other,the last thing a judge is gonna do is lock a man up for working. Wrong or right thats the way it is.


----------



## Protech

While I understand were you are coming from, yes, you are insane.



nhmaster3015 said:


> (quote); Its Just Nice To See Some New Tech In The Plumbing Field That Makes The Plumbers Life A Little Easier.
> 
> 
> This is the only line that scares me. I don't want easy and I don't want fast. I want difficult and I want to bust my ass. I want things to be so damn difficult to figure out or so damn miserable to do that no one but a licensed plumber would even consider giving it a try. I want faucets welded to the deck and toilet tanks fused to the bowel. I want 10,000 volts to shoot out of the piping if an unlicensed person so much as breaths on it.
> 
> I am insane, aren't I


----------



## Ron

nhmaster3015 said:


> (quote);
> 
> This is the only line that scares me.
> 
> I am insane, aren't I


Pex scares you so I'm not surprised about this. :laughing:


----------



## Bayside500

ESPinc said:


> You are on a roll this week, keep on going!!
> 
> I would like to see cast iron, lead and oakum joints for all waste systems,and Copper for all water. It would bring back the true plumber. In Florida they made this a "right to work" state back in 1994. That is the day this trade went to hell!!! Now we have alot of what I call "I can glue, therefore I am a plumber" types here.
> 
> Guess we need to get back on topic, sorry for the rant.



wrong date there bud...........

" Fla. Const. Article 1, § 6
* § 6. Right to Work* 
The right of persons to work shall not be denied or abridged on account of membership or non-membership in any labor union or labor organization. The right of employees, by and through a labor organization, to bargain collectively shall not be denied or abridged. Public employees shall not have the right to strike. (Constitution Amended by General Election, 1944; Revised by General Election November 5, 1968)"


from here.......
http://www.nrtw.org/c/flrtwlaw.htm


----------



## TheMaster

Bayside500 said:


> wrong date there bud...........
> 
> " Fla. Const. Article 1, § 6
> *§ 6. Right to Work*
> The right of persons to work shall not be denied or abridged on account of membership or non-membership in any labor union or labor organization. The right of employees, by and through a labor organization, to bargain collectively shall not be denied or abridged. Public employees shall not have the right to strike. (Constitution Amended by General Election, 1944; Revised by General Election November 5, 1968)"
> 
> 
> from here.......
> http://www.nrtw.org/c/flrtwlaw.htm


It gets way deeper than just that......lawyers have twisted the law and it doesn't just apply to unions even if that was the intent originally. Alabama supreme court recently made a ruling on Interior decorators license.....i understand thats not plumbing but thats the law that turned the tables in favor of the people who where fighting having to buy a license. no license required now for that profession.....and the right to work law was used to win that decision. AGAIN I understand theres a big difference between interior decorating and plumbing....I'm using that as an example of how lawyers and courts can rule and its nothing to do with a union.


----------



## Redwood

I did a job at a Home Cheapo recently and in the course of my travels through the building I find the electric water heater in the janitor room with 3/4" Sharkbites screwed into the water heater 2' of PEX connected to copper with yet another pair of Sharkbites. The T&P drain had a Sharkbite and was PEX piped to the slop sink....:whistling2:

At least they used a Bradford White water heater...:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing

Sharkbites are illegal in New York


----------



## That One Guy

Ive seen repipes done in SB as well as shower valves which is amazingly stupid. 

It seems that fittings like SB and other parts in general are being made for ease of use because the number of qualified licensed plumbers is decreasing every year and handy clowns are on the rise. The parts kinda have to match the skill of the user. 

Home owners can now be a plumber like never before with SB and Pex from HD.

The only place I will use a SB fitting for repairs is mobile homes (quest) because I do feel that they are better than crimp style bands in this application. If the mobile home has CPVC I will use CPVC to make the repair.


----------



## Protech

I was just informed by the chief plumbing inspector in Polk County that they are no longer approved fro use under slabs.........



JoeTepleyP&H said:


> Sharkbites are illegal in New York


----------



## rocksteady

Protech said:


> I was just informed by the chief plumbing inspector in Polk County that they are no longer approved fro use under slabs.........


There was a time when they were? 

I worked with a "plumber" who, on more than one occasion used sharkbites on t&p lines. He used to use flex lines until the SB's came out. :no:




Paul


----------



## uaplumber

I just saw the sharkbite ss flex for hwt's.

hmmmmmmm, on one hand very low labour,
on the other the entire epdm gasket vs chlorine issue.

The .1mm per 5 year dissolve rate really worries me, however copper pipe is expected to last 50 years or so. So, what is the wall thickness of the o-rings in a sharkbite? I have too much whiskey and hours into me to go to the shop tonight.

If we can expect sharkbites to last near the same amount of time I would think that the discussion would be over. Except of course for the ease of use. That is something to demand laws for from our legislators,


----------



## nhmaster3015

Hey now, over on the ridgid forum there's three or four pros recommending sharkbites to fix a galvy water main... underground. so the must be good, right?


----------



## Ron

You mean HO's right not plumbers.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Nope, plumbers


----------



## Ron

nhmaster3015 said:


> Nope, plumbers


Pictures, show me the pictures.


----------



## ESPinc

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hey now, over on the ridgid forum there's three or four pros recommending sharkbites to fix a galvy water main... underground. so the must be good, right?


I don't think sharkbites fit galvanized piping, but if they do I would like to see pics of that repair..


----------



## That One Guy

They dont, CTS only.


----------



## TheMaster

That One Guy said:


> They dont, CTS only.


Sharkbites will fit glavy pipe but i do not know if it will seal...want me to do a test and take pic's? Its not approved for galvy or black iron but it will fit. 1/2 balck iron nipple will fit a 3/4 sharkbite and 3/4 black iron will fit 1" sharkbite. i have never pressured the two materials up to see if it makes a seal but it does fit and lock on. I just tried it. Even if it does fit the old steel pipe would be corroded on the outside and the sharkbite wouldn't seal...on the example of the underground water main


----------



## That One Guy

TheMaster said:


> Sharkbites will fit glavy pipe but i do not know if it will seal...want me to do a test and take pic's? Its not approved for galvy or black iron but it will fit. 1/2 balck iron nipple will fit a 3/4 sharkbite and 3/4 black iron will fit 1" sharkbite. i have never pressured the two materials up to see if it makes a seal but it does fit and lock on. I just tried it. Even if it does fit the old steel pipe would be corroded on the outside and the sharkbite wouldn't seal...on the example of the underground water main


I see, so it will fit if the fitting is one pipe size bigger than the pipe, interesting. Did you take the insert out when you tried this or did it go in?


----------



## TheMaster

That One Guy said:


> I see, so it will fit if the fitting is one pipe size bigger than the pipe, interesting. Did you take the insert out when you tried this or did it go in?


Took the insert out. I'm thinkin about pressuring testing the setup and see if it will even work at all

Wait until the H.O. and handymen figure that one out...gas pipe anyone??? lol


----------



## Proud Plumber

I keep a small assortment of them on the truck for temp repairs and capping etc...


----------



## Phat Cat

Same here - used sparingly.


----------



## Bayside500

i keep some SB caps on my truck for quick temp capping, that's about all, i am pretty sure my shop will not use them except in extremely rare conditions.

i personally have never used one for a permanent fix.

and if i was a customer paying to have something repaired, i would think twice about accepting sharkbites for a real fix on most repairs, i mean i have been plumbing since 1980 and all that time i got along fine without them, just my 2 cents worth on the subject.


----------



## TheMaster

ironranger said:


> Come on TM, just a few more posts, you're almost at 1000!:laughing:


 I wanna do the test with the sharkbites and black iron pipe test..:thumbup:That sounds like fun but I dont wanna go through the trouble of setting up the pump and dragging my tools out.....i want to drink some brews and eat sausage tonight!!!! Its been raining here all day also so everythings soaking wet outside.....if enough peeps are intrested in the results i'll do it


----------



## Redwood

Sure Sharkbites will fit galv. & black iron pipe....
As long as it's a threaded sharkbite adapter...










:laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw

I sweat when I can- but SB's do have a good place in my heart for some spots. For example- I had to getinto a wall the replace a rusted galvinized nipple last week. It was full of blown in insulation. I'm paranoid about insolation and fire since I caught some on fire a few years ago. I pulled it out with my hands and then made a trip to theburn unit. 

A 3/4x1/2 worked great on my nipple repair.


----------



## Bayside500

tnoisaw said:


> I sweat when I can- but SB's do have a good place in my heart for some spots. For example- I had to getinto a wall the replace a rusted galvinized nipple last week. It was full of blown in insulation. I'm paranoid about insolation and fire since I caught some on fire a few years ago. I pulled it out with my hands and then made a trip to theburn unit.
> 
> A 3/4x1/2 worked great on my nipple repair.


ouch, i always keep a spray bottle of water right next to when soldering like that, and i pre-spray the area that will get torched to try and keep the flames down.


----------



## tnoisaw

Bayside500 said:


> ouch, i always keep a spray bottle of water right next to when soldering like that, and i pre-spray the area that will get torched to try and keep the flames down.


I now have a mini fire extenucure(sp).


----------



## Bayside500

tnoisaw said:


> I now have a mini fire extenucure(sp).


great idea :thumbup:


----------



## DaveClinch

I love them personally. I deal with so many 40 year old Gate Valves at grocery stores that won't shut all the way off, yeah and when you're 30 foot in the ceiling, trying to stuff bread into a leaking water like so you can sweat, thats a nightmare I don't have to deal with anymore.

As far as their reliability, since Acme and others started greasing the o rings, they are now certified for buried permanent installations with no service panels ect. as well as new home/commercial installations.


----------



## ILPlumber

Bread?

Where do you find bread on the job-site?

There are plenty of other options without resorting to the hackbite.


----------



## TheMaster

ILPlumber said:


> Bread?
> 
> Where do you find bread on the job-site?
> 
> There are plenty of other options without resorting to the hackbite.


But hackbites are easy and guess what???? They are code approved!!!! And if they are code approved then the code must be a HACK code right? 
I have mentioned before how people will play both sides of the code book. People will talk to you like trash if you violate a code and site the code as a reason to attack you....then two days later they still attack you when you follow the code and use a sharkbite!!! make up your mind who the HACKS are...the plumbers writing the code or the plumbers using the fittings. Cant have it both ways.:laughing:


add>: the above statement may or not be my belief.....I'm just stating a different point of view and a valid one. I will be doing the black iron and the sharkbite test today.....i will be using a hydrostatic test pump. Any pressure requests????? I will start at 80 psi. I will post results around darkthirty...or shortly after the sun goes down for you non ********.


----------



## rocksteady

Yeah, they're code approved.

Your devils advocate argument doesn't quite hold water. Just because a product is code approved doesn't mean you have to use it. You can use another code approved technique or product. If the code requires you install something a certain way,or with a certain specific fitting or fixture, you have to do it. It doesn't matter how stupid you think the code is. If you need a prv, or vacuum breaker or whatever and you don't agree, you still need to put it in. In the case of sharkbites, you don't need to use them just because the code says they're fine. You could use something else, like solder.


just playing devils, devils advocate.:thumbup:







paul


----------



## TheMaster

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, they're code approved.
> 
> Your devils advocate argument doesn't quite hold water. Just because a product is code approved doesn't mean you have to use it. You can use another code approved technique or product. If the code requires you install something a certain way,or with a certain specific fitting or fixture, you have to do it. It doesn't matter how stupid you think the code is. If you need a prv, or vacuum breaker or whatever and you don't agree, you still need to put it in. In the case of sharkbites, you don't need to use them just because the code says they're fine. You could use something else, like solder.
> 
> 
> just playing devils, devils advocate.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul


 I feel like if your gong to write a plumbing code then for the code to be of any real value the quality of the materials is a big issue. If your going to call people names(hacks) for using a code approved product then i feel you should be able to back that up with some real life failures of the product,and if you can do that then why are they still legal? You cant solder Cpvc and pex and being a repair plumber I must repair the pipe thats there...thats why i was called....not to have a hidden agenda against a particular material or fittings. I personally wouldn't use them for anything other than a repair on a system thats on its last leg anyway for two reasons...unproven in the field and they cost too much. I look at them as a quick easy way to get out from under a wet stinking piece of crap house that needs to be torn down anyway so i can make sure nobodys stealing my van. Some houses are in such poor condition the sharkbite is the best thing about it and thats were i use them personally.


----------



## joecypress

Aah, picture this. It's 11 PM on a beautiful Sunday evening on Sanibel Island. Its 90 degrees and 100% humidity, your under a house thats 12" off the ground and the sand gnats are about to carry you away. Your trying to make solder stick to a leaking piece of copper thats been corroding in salt air for 25 years. 

Wheres that Sharkbite?


----------



## rocksteady

TheMaster said:


> I feel like if your gong to write a plumbing code then for the code to be of any real value the quality of the materials is a big issue. If your going to call people names(hacks) for using a code approved product then i feel you should be able to back that up with some real life failures of the product,and if you can do that then why are they still legal? You cant solder Cpvc and pex and being a repair plumber I must repair the pipe thats there...thats why i was called....not to have a hidden agenda against a particular material or fittings. I personally wouldn't use them for anything other than a repair on a system thats on its last leg anyway for two reasons...unproven in the field and they cost too much. I look at them as a quick easy way to get out from under a wet stinking piece of crap house that needs to be torn down anyway so i can make sure nobodys stealing my van. Some houses are in such poor condition the sharkbite is the best thing about it and thats were i use them personally.


 
I understand what you're saying and I have been known to use them in the same instances that you mention. I use them for temporary caps and repairs on systems that I know don't have 2 years left. In that case, the sharkbite will outlast the rest of the system. I have seen them fail in the real world, not due to installation error but product failure. I'm just saying just because the code approves a certain product, it doesn't mean there isn't a better, code approved product. For example,I don't think anyone would say that an AAV is the best way to vent a fixture. I've seen them used in a code approved manner when a real, through the roof, vent was still an option. That's what I'd view as a hack move. It's the easy way out and just because it's legal doesn't mean it's right. I'm not making any judgements on anyone for using sharkbites because, as a service plumber myself, I know they have their purpose. A lot of service plumbing is making the best of a bad situation. They just seem to draw out the hackishness and laziness in some folks. 







paul


----------



## GREENPLUM

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, they're code approved.
> 
> Your devils advocate argument doesn't quite hold water. Just because a product is code approved doesn't mean you have to use it. You can use another code approved technique or product. If the code requires you install something a certain way,or with a certain specific fitting or fixture, you have to do it. It doesn't matter how stupid you think the code is. If you need a prv, or vacuum breaker or whatever and you don't agree, you still need to put it in. In the case of sharkbites, you don't need to use them just because the code says they're fine. You could use something else, like solder.
> 
> 
> just playing devils, devils advocate.:thumbup:
> 
> Do you really belive it doesnt hold water. Please enlighten me to why it doesnt, your above statement doesnt prove or disprove anything.
> 
> The code approved sharkbites, why not use them? In certain situations I know I will use them and be confindent I installed a code approved product.
> 
> In reailty its a matter of personal opinion, like them or not I belive there here to stay.


----------



## rocksteady

Read my post right above you. Just because it's code aproved doesn't mean it's the best option. There are better repair options, that are also code aproved, than sharkbites in most cases. There are instances where, if you add up all the variables, a sharkbite is the best choice. Those instances, I believe, are few.







Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM

rocksteady said:


> I understand what you're saying and I have been known to use them in the same instances that you mention. I use them for temporary caps and repairs on systems that I know don't have 2 years left. In that case, the sharkbite will outlast the rest of the system. I have seen them fail in the real world, not due to installation error but product failure. I'm just saying just because the code approves a certain product, it doesn't mean there isn't a better, code approved product. For example,I don't think anyone would say that an AAV is the best way to vent a fixture. I've seen them used in a code approved manner when a real, through the roof, vent was still an option. That's what I'd view as a hack move. It's the easy way out and just because it's legal doesn't mean it's right. I'm not making any judgements on anyone for using sharkbites because, as a service plumber myself, I know they have their purpose. A lot of service plumbing is making the best of a bad situation. They just seem to draw out the hackishness and laziness in some folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what failed with the sharkbite? There are no recalls, and if 1 sharkbite failed because of Manufactur defect there is a huge batch that will be defective.
> 
> 
> So just because there is the option of a through the roof vent, if you instead install a code approved AAV that make you a HACK. There is definatly room for debate there. I also fully understand the Combination Waste and Vent system and personally only use AAVs for island sink venting


----------



## Airgap

I really don't see how we made it all these years without sharkbites

Sure they make it easier for a diyer, sure they're good in emergencies or the right situation.

The fact of the matter is they're here, like it or not. Are they going to stay? Who knows.

If you don't like em don't use em. Some people feel the same way about propress. 

I use propress when the situation calls for it, even when there are other options. Does this make me a hack? Some may say yes. Some may say no. Do I care? Not Really.

Sometimes you can fight change only so long.

May be time to put this thread to bed.

I still stand by my first post in this thread


----------



## stillaround

Someone needs to call Cashacme and get someone in the tech department and ask why they expect longevity of service with the fittings. It would be nice to have that input in the mix regardless if its a sales pitch or not. The Im scared of whats becoming of the trade is a tired point. I have had a sharkbite failure when someone yanked on it --not supposed to happen. I still like them although less than before.


----------



## Phat Cat

ILPlumber said:


> Bread?
> 
> Where do you find bread on the job-site?
> 
> There are plenty of other options without resorting to the hackbite.


Since we are all playing, i'll play devil's mistress.

No where does it state that Professional Plumbers who use sharkbites are hacks.

There are always options without resorting to Sharkbites - however, some of the options are not cost effective. In service, cost has to be factored in.

It is a fact that sharkbites have made it even easier for hacks to do plumbing. I'm hoping this is why you referred to them as 'hackbites.'

Sharkbites are easier, yet most plumbers use them sparingly. Seems to me professional plumbers are choosing the best approved code option when appropriate already.

If all plumbers who use sharkbites are hacks, then count us in the hack category.


----------



## ILPlumber

Dang cell phone typo. :laughing:

It's just my personal opinion. Nothing more, nothing less. 

I don't like em for multiple reasons. 

By the time you stop the water and solder that 3/4" 90 or whatever, I'm guessing it is still cheaper than using a shackbite. 

There are many product to stop the flow of water to make soldering possible. Save some of that money you blow on sharbites and spend it on one of these products.

Harkbites are here to stay. We just sit idly by while our trade is slowly and methodically put out to pasture.

You drew the conclusion that "Those who install sharkbites are hacks"

I said the fitting was hack. 

Why don't we all quit hiding behind the devil's advocate card and own up to our feelings and beliefs. It's OK if you like/don't like sarkbites. 

Now lets all go to the chat room and hug.....


----------



## highpoint

i gave all the reno contractors in my area a few of the caps. they cut pipe now as if there are no end. and i dont mind one bit, most of the time they went a little too haywire with the sawzall and it ends up puttin more in my jeans then if i came in a removed a few pipes... this is the reason i like them.. i also put them on tub spouts of delta R10000 roughin valves and reuse them.


----------



## Pipedoc

That One Guy said:


> ........ because the number of qualified licensed plumbers is decreasing every year and _handy clowns_ are on the rise.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Handy clowns! I just spit pop on my computer screen! Im still chuckling on that one. Do you mind if I use that phrase? I will give you full credit of course.


----------



## HandsomeMike

What happened to the guy who started all this mess?


----------



## brad7596

just out of curiousity we are required to run 1 metre of copper off the hot water unit before changing to plastic piping.
i use sharkbites on copper when flaring and welding is too hard
i only use them in accesible places
they serve a purpose but they are not my main choice

i tend to use copper and rehau the most

cheers brad


----------



## DaveClinch

ILPlumber said:


> Bread?
> 
> Where do you find bread on the job-site?
> 
> There are plenty of other options without resorting to the hackbite.


 
The bulk of me time is spent at grocery stores, so bread is yeah, everywhere.

I really don't look at Sharkbites as a "resort too" thing. I think they are something some people have yet to warm up too. I get into this endless debate with 40 year Union guys that don't have to deal with the "water" issue when sweating copper, so to them SBs are just an easy way to avoid sweating copper, which is not the case. I love sweating copper actually.

Ive been hitting the bricks pretty hard for 5 and some years, and some of the situations I've run into have been very limited in terms of "options". Shark Bites have saved me on more then one occasion


----------



## tooslow

*sharks*

I like barracuda's myself, I mean compression fittings, at least up to 3/4" and never in an unaccessable area. I always use teflon dope on the fine threads of the ferrul side of the fitting.:thumbsup:


----------



## cajunplumberjoe

ok. my .02 worth.--to buy or install pex,gastite ,any ssct,wirsbro etc you must be at least a 4th year apprentice working for a master plumber and take and pass a test. how does the industry and the supply houses get around this and sell to the ho or handyman?kinda hard to figure- i watched my fav supply house selling a ho a delta knock off t/s valve and a handful of sharkbites to install it.he was more than happy to give all the advice said h.o. needed. when h.o. turned to me i told him to buy some 5 gallon buckets and mount under the contraption............


----------



## rocksteady

well, around here HD does sell sharkbites and zurn pex and crimpers. I don't know of any place that will sell trac pipe/gastite to a homeowner; thank god. I would like sharkbite's more if they weren't available to HO's. On the rare occasion that I use one the customers are blown away by them. They are impressive to the layman and it's not hard to charge for them. I'm just not that into them.







paul


----------



## cajunplumberjoe

i use them when a torch would be dangerous or if i cant drain down enough for a solder joint. i hate that they are sold to the h.o.- it knocks us outta work and everybody becomes "a plumber". i guess our forefathers hated pvc for the same reason.


----------



## TheMaster

I think plumbers that whine about H.O. owners doing their own plumbing work are cry babies and thats why they aren't busy...they whine about everything instead of working and focusing on things that WILL make them money. ITS a fact homeowners break more than they repair correctly. So whats the big deal?? jackleggs too.....most of the time people hire a JACKHANDY becuase they are cheap and they probably wouldn't be a good customer anyway becuase they are use to jackhandy's prices. I focus my business on people who do not want to touch their own plumbing or care to and could careless what the DIY's or jackhandy is doing.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe

well said master, however over here we are having h.o. call us asking for advice on repair work-not the cheapo h.o.'s.- the ones that usually pay us to do the work. everything has tightened up over here and i cant blame someone for trying to save a dime but if our industry didnt make it soooo easy to do .


----------



## user823

Today was estimate day for me. Did 6 different estimates today ranging from $595.00 up to $1,820.00. Out of the 6 homes I went to do I landed 5 of the jobs on the spot and scheduled them.
The one that didn't schedule complained the entire time about how he could buy this and that cheaper and that he could do all of this himself but his back hurt, all this while he was sucking down pabst blue ribbon at 10 this morning, the house was a mess and the f'king dog barked at me the entire time. I was out of there very quickly, I knew I was wasting my time on that one. The best part was he was my cheapest estimate of the day, fk him.


----------



## TheMaster

cajunplumberjoe said:


> well said master, however over here we are having h.o. call us asking for advice on repair work-not the cheapo h.o.'s.- the ones that usually pay us to do the work. everything has tightened up over here and i cant blame someone for trying to save a dime but if our industry didnt make it soooo easy to do .


Its against state law here for a plumber to give a person plumbing instruction. I tell them that and then ask if they would like to be put on the schedule.....if they decline...."have a nice day Sir and thanks for calling" hangup!!!!. I got tired of that crap 4 years ago and put an end to it. Thats just the way it has to be......I dont do this for fun anymore...its all about the money.


----------



## 422 plumber

TM,
how about me? I don't do lose to homeowners. My problem is in house maintenance mechanics doing my work. It's illegal in Illinois, yet they have been doing it, and now I have got school districts doing all their own plumbing, I only get called when lines freeze and break, or they need something soldered. Our state government is wayyyy behind paying it's bills and schools are being squeezed.


----------



## TheMaster

jjbex said:


> TM,
> how about me? I don't do lose to homeowners. My problem is in house maintenance mechanics doing my work. It's illegal in Illinois, yet they have been doing it, and now I have got school districts doing all their own plumbing, I only get called when lines freeze and break, or they need something soldered. Our state government is wayyyy behind paying it's bills and schools are being squeezed.


Here its legal for Apartment maintenace guys to do the plumbing on the property and that includes replacing water heaters and everything else. The only reson they must be ertified in A.c work is to buy freon. They can do anything they want inside those gates. Now could an inspector require a permit....yes......do they?....NO......does anybody ever check on them and make sure they are doing a good job??? .....NO. Same goes with the hospitals and chemical plants. The school system here employees its own plumbers and they are licensed just like every other plumber. If other people are doing your work and you cant do anything about it then it was never your work. legal or not????? If its not then do somthing about it and if you cant you better start figuring out how to beat them or join them and make money. I seriously hope things get better,we are all plumbers and I want everyone to do well....even you guys in IL:thumbsup: Goodluck brother


----------



## 422 plumber

I just started doing industrial in 07. So, I was able to get in, kick ass, and fix a lot of problems. Unfortunately, the engineers don't have the luxury of dropping purchase orders worth 10-15 grand on me anymore. I get called to fix leaks, stopped up drains, or emergencies, but the nice little preventative repipes are a thing of the past. This cap and trade shiot that Obamessiah wants is killing me.


----------



## That One Guy

Pipedoc said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Handy clowns! I just spit pop on my computer screen! Im still chuckling on that one. Do you mind if I use that phrase? I will give you full credit of course.


I dont care  I stole it from my old man anyways.


----------



## IPLUMB

Guys Alot Of Great Info And I Appreciate It. Sharkbites Are Here To Stay They Were Used In Submarines By The Navy. If Its Good Enough For Them Them Im All In.i Will Use Them As I Mentioned Were I Will Not Solder. Like An Attic Or Small Crawl Space Or In Areas Where The Potential For Fire Is Greater From Blown Insulation Or Under A Dock Where People Fish (have Done Many Of Those) . Customers Have Access To Sb As They Do Compression And Copper Fitings. Same Like Some Of You Guys Might Like Using Copper For An Ice Line 1/4 Or 3/8. Some Other Guys Find It Better To Use Poly. Dosnt Make You A Less Prestige Plumber. When The H/o F$$$k It Up They Will B Calling You Anyway. How Many Here Install Bath And Kit Faucets With Chrome Supply Lines That You Bend By Hand Or Poly For That Matter With A Nut And Ferrel. Personally I Use Braded Supply As Do Many Of You


----------



## DaveClinch

TheMaster said:


> I think plumbers that whine about H.O. owners doing their own plumbing work are cry babies and thats why they aren't busy...they whine about everything instead of working and focusing on things that WILL make them money. ITS a fact homeowners break more than they repair correctly. So whats the big deal?? jackleggs too.....most of the time people hire a JACKHANDY becuase they are cheap and they probably wouldn't be a good customer anyway becuase they are use to jackhandy's prices. I focus my business on people who do not want to touch their own plumbing or care to and could careless what the DIY's or jackhandy is doing.


 
Exactly. What I have seen hurting the Plumbing trade more then anything is sh*& plumbers that have the work ethic of children, customers getting raped by insanely high bills, and people calling themselves plumbers misrepresenting the trade with dishonestly and shadeiness. A Sharkbite is a fitting, and even if it came with instructions that a child could understand, 95% of home owners/Companies would rather call you/I to install it...because we're Plumbers. Thats been my experience anyway. 

Service techs at grocery stores will rebuild a T&S Faucet and or a Sloan/Zurn Flush Valve in a heart beat, but when it comes to a leaking water line, they call me, immediately.


----------



## pauliplumber

Everything in plumbing is situational. I have yet to use a sharkbite, but if the circumstance was right, I would. :cool2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*It's worse than fresh spilled nutmeg*

Yesterday on my water heater replacement, I was forced to use a 3/4" coupling sharkbite.


Here's the reasons:


Was using Nokorode flux I had to buy on impulse, I did not like how that flux spreads in relation to Oatey #95 tinning flux.

I was soooo effing pissed when I'm confident and secure that the MC tank I just picked up last week....was full? Well it wasn't, and it was less full than the one I just unhooked...

I was fighting water on my last connection, a coupling, and I had to stop drop and roll to catch another emergency call last night to disconnect an icemaker line that was ponding water behind a fridge.

So, given hot water is the top importance of the day, that 3/4" sharkbite worked.

I'm not a fan of nokorode because I didn't like how it spread, and it is in the 70's where I was working so I hate to see how hard that stuff is to work with in the cold temperatures.


----------



## SewerRatz

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Yesterday on my water heater replacement, I was forced to use a 3/4" coupling sharkbite.
> 
> 
> Here's the reasons:
> 
> 
> Was using Nokorode flux I had to buy on impulse, I did not like how that flux spreads in relation to Oatey #95 tinning flux.
> 
> I was soooo effing pissed when I'm confident and secure that the MC tank I just picked up last week....was full? Well it wasn't, and it was less full than the one I just unhooked...
> 
> I was fighting water on my last connection, a coupling, and I had to stop drop and roll to catch another emergency call last night to disconnect an icemaker line that was ponding water behind a fridge.
> 
> So, given hot water is the top importance of the day, that 3/4" sharkbite worked.
> 
> I'm not a fan of nokorode because I didn't like how it spread, and it is in the 70's where I was working so I hate to see how hard that stuff is to work with in the cold temperatures.


 Nokorode makes a good winter blend. I never had any issues with the nokorode. It does spread on real thin when you put it on the fitting but that is all you need to make a good joint.


----------



## 422 plumber

Dunbar, 
I took a 1-1/8" paddle bit and ground the point down. Now it's a for real paddle. I put that in my drill and stir my flux with it. Regardless of the temperature, it works the flux to nice consistency for spreading on a sandwich, I mean fitting. In the winter, I do it more often, maybe once every half hour if I am working in ambient temperature. Summer, 3 times a day. I am freaky about this, but seldom have leaks.


----------

